# I just spoke with Katie E.



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2008)

...and she has weathered the storm (Ike) but has no power.  Her property is intact though there is a lot of debris.  Her county has been declared a disaster area.  She just wanted to tell everyone she was fine.

How did everyone else pull through?


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

Where is she? I thought she lived in Kentucky. 


We just got lots of rain and high winds. Never even lost power here. Thankfully, it went more east than originally predicted, so, we didn't get the main part of the storms.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Where is she? I thought she lived in Kentucky.
> 
> 
> We just got lots of rain and high winds. Never even lost power here. Thankfully, it went more east than originally predicted, so, we didn't get the main part of the storms.



You thought right texasgirl!!!!!  The storm is now headed northeast.  Middie will be affected I feel sure, she's on Lake Erie, western New York is supposed to take a hit - Ike is a "big boy" and on a mission!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

I didn't even realize it was still going!! Poor Katie, give her my love and let her know I'm thinking of her!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2008)

Still going!  I will tell her - I'll check on her tomorrow.


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 15, 2008)

had high winds here, no rain which we desperately need.  The rain went way north of me...apparently the big power plant lost power for over 300,000 folks(AEP), our little rural electification unit kept the lights lit. Trust me, that is the first time that has ever happened.

Glad to know Katie is safe.  I hope her neighbors help with the clean up.  Dh is out as I type looking for trees down on the fence


----------



## sattie (Sep 15, 2008)

Ugh.. I had no clue!  We got a bit of wind and minimal rain from IKE, it still looked pretty strong when it was going through Oklahoma... but like Texasgirl, I had no clue.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 15, 2008)

I thought Ike came through last night, when we had the monster winds. Did it circle around? It's finally getting nicer where I live. I didn't really think of it affecting anyone once it got away from the gulf states... Glad Katie's OK.


----------



## cara (Sep 15, 2008)

doesn`t sounds to good - hope everything will be in order soon..


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOPS - and pacanis and JoeV are in Ohio too - - stay safe!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I thought Ike came through last night, when we had the monster winds. Did it circle around? It's finally getting nicer where I live. I didn't really think of it affecting anyone once it got away from the gulf states... Glad Katie's OK.



ahhhh - I bet it did - it hit in Katie's neck of the woods yesterday afternoon.  So you, last night, makes sense.


----------



## deelady (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm in Ohio too! We had our power out for about a total of 4 hrs, The fence next door to me that goes the length of a park we have next to us was completely leveled! I didn't even think to check around my property to see if there was any damage....lol I woke up this morning to find all my screens to my house stacked up on my door step! Someone must have collected them for me and brought them back!  Didn't even know they were gone! First big wind storm, and new 1st time home owner!! Thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 15, 2008)

You guys all need to move to Seattle.  We are safe here...wet maybe but safe!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2008)

deelady said:


> I'm in Ohio too! We had our power out for about a total of 4 hrs, The fence next door to me that goes the length of a park we have next to us was completely leveled! I didn't even think to check around my property to see if there was any damage....lol I woke up this morning to find all my screens to my house stacked up on my door step! Someone must have collected them for me and brought them back!  Didn't even know they were gone! First big wind storm, and new 1st time home owner!! Thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!



Glad nothing more happened!  LOL - you didn't need to worry anyway - got a good night's sleep!!!!!  You have nice neighbors, that's for sure!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2008)

pdswife said:


> You guys all need to move to Seattle.  We are safe here...wet maybe but safe!!!



Wet AND cold!!!!!!!!!!!!  But the coffee is oh so good!


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 15, 2008)

deelady said:


> I'm in Ohio too! We had our power out for about a total of 4 hrs, The fence next door to me that goes the length of a park we have next to us was completely leveled! I didn't even think to check around my property to see if there was any damage....lol I woke up this morning to find all my screens to my house stacked up on my door step! Someone must have collected them for me and brought them back!  Didn't even know they were gone! First big wind storm, and new 1st time home owner!! Thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!


 

That must have been one strong drink you were sipping on Dee!


----------



## Constance (Sep 15, 2008)

It came through here yesterday morning, and we had a mess too...not so much rain, but the wind howled like a banshee. There are lots of trees down, smashed cars and houses, and power outages. 
The wind took the top out of one of our ancient oak trees, but we were lucky compared with many. 
I'm glad to hear Katie's OK...I didn't realize it hit Kentucky that hard.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 15, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Wet AND cold!!!!!!!!!!!! But the coffee is oh so good!


 

That's for sure!


----------



## Toots (Sep 15, 2008)

we had wind gusts up to 75 mph here in the Cincinnati area.  We lost our electric for about 4 hours and we had a tree go down.  Lots of sticks and branches to pick up but we fared better than alot of our neighbors (who lost roofs and in some cases big sections of their siding).  We just had wind, no rain.  It was a strange storm.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 15, 2008)

I feel really bad for Katie E the women has been through enough as it is.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 15, 2008)

Whew!  I'm back.  What a wild ride!!!  The last 40 hours have been beyond description.

Ike came through here very early Sunday morning.  Winds 48 to 81 mph.  Power went out at 8 a.m.  Sunday.  Just came on a few minutes ago...almost 36 hours exactly.

When I stepped out of the front door early yesterday morning, it looked like a war zone on my street.  There was no way a vehicle, let alone a person on foot, could've gone up or down the street.  Trees were down everywhere and power lines were tangled like so much spaghetti.

I lost a huge limb from a pin oak.  I heard,  and felt, it hit the ground in the side yard.  Lost lots of pieces of our 5 pecan trees.  The driveway was covered with tree limbs and "drifts" of leaves blown off the trees.

Within an hour there was a cacophony of chainsaws, along with the sound of diesel engines from bulldozers and backhoes as the city crews worked to clear the streets so the power crews could do their work.

Later in the afternoon, I saw several flatbed trailers loaded with huge Caterpillar generators.  Not sure where they were headed but the power "situation" was/is definitely serious here.  There are still people here without power and may not have it for another day or two.

By late last night the our city and county were declared to be in a state of emergency/disaster area.  911 center wasn't even able to function.

When I was able to get out this morning, I drove the short distance to the shop to see how it fared and how our shop kitty, Julie, was doing.  Shop and kitty were fine...just in the dark.

Main street (Front Street) was a mess, as was everything on the route I traveled to and from the shop.

Other parts of town/county have trees down, roofs off houses/barns, porches ripped off, tobacco barns flattened, power lines in snarls, cornfields trashed, you name it...it's torn up.  It'll take months, perhaps a year to clean up and/or recover from this.

I've never seen anything like this and I've endured several tornadoes.  All I can say is, "What a mess!"

The one silver lining I found was that, in the total darkness last night, the full moon was awesome.

Glad it's over.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 15, 2008)

Katie, I'm so glad you are OK. The media has not talked about your area still focusing on Texas I guess.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 15, 2008)

kate, i am so glad you weren't hurt. and glad as well for the others that weren't hurt


----------



## pacanis (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad to hear you're back up and running!


----------



## middie (Sep 15, 2008)

It was windy windy windy. Sustained winds here were 40 m.p.h with gusts up to 60 m.p.h. My power only went out for maybe 5 minutes. However schools were closed today due to power outages and problems with transportation.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 15, 2008)

So glad to here everyone is okay. It's been a heck of a year. And the season isn't over yet.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 15, 2008)

To Katie and everyone the terrible storm has touched...I'm glad you're all okay and the monster is on the way out..You have my prayers for a quick recovery and clean up..Stay warm and dry and know you're thought of with warm thoughts.
kadesma


----------



## deelady (Sep 15, 2008)

where is it now? did it die out??

Glad damage was minimal for everyone, and every one is safe!!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 16, 2008)

AS for moving to Seattle no thanks I live in Tacoma for 1 1/2 yrs. allways wet or fogged in hardly ever saw the sun shine.  Kate-E so very glad you are all right. you are all ways in my prayers. stay out of the mess let the men fo;lk help clean up 
DH.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 16, 2008)

and Chicago got the rain.  It rained Saturday and Sunday in Chicago more than it has ever rained in the history of the weather bureau, and all the rivers, streams and canals overflowed.  In some neighborhoods they were boating down the streets. 

Cars were submerged up to the roofs at the Pratt Ave underpass on the Edens Expy.

My cousin's basement was flooded to the ceiling in a northern suburb...


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear everyone here made it through Ike intact! What a storm! I just got back from getting my mom and her 9 cats and 2 dogs from Houston. Still no power there and they are saying to be prepared for it to take up to a month to fully restore power. Still, that's nothing compared to all the families who lost everything and I'm really grateful.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm glad you made it through ok Katie (and middie).  I hope none of our other members had any problems from this.  Pacanis is actually in Pennsylvania, but he is close to the Ohio border.

We're fortunate we haven't run into any bad weather in our travels.  We have had a little rain, but not too much.

Barbara


----------



## Lynd (Sep 16, 2008)

Must be very scary over there when a hurricane passes!


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 16, 2008)

glad to hear you are okay Katie as well as the kitty.  Are all your house kitties okay too?

Apparently Columbus Ohio received hurricane 1 level winds.  I think I only received about 45-50 mph peak gusts down here. I have two families, between here and Columbus coming today to shower and put food in our freezers, they do not expect power to be restored until this weekend.


----------



## miniman (Sep 16, 2008)

Glad everyone is OK. Keep your chins up.


----------



## middie (Sep 16, 2008)

I know in Ashtabula they had gusts of 73 m.p.h.
That's crazy


----------



## pacanis (Sep 16, 2008)

Judging from the size of the limbs I just picked up and relocated from my yard, I think it only got up around 50 here, too.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 16, 2008)

*b'sgirl*



texasgirl said:


> Where is she? I thought she lived in Kentucky.
> 
> 
> We just got lots of rain and high winds. Never even lost power here. Thankfully, it went more east than originally predicted, so, we didn't get the main part of the storms.



i bet the person in the east is not saying that. LOL. 

Hey Bsgirl, is there any humanitarian projects going on in our area for this? let me know so i can help. thanx..


----------



## homecook (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm in Ohio also. Our power went out about 7 pm Sunday and it is still out. They're telling us it won't be back on until MAYBE Friday!  The problem is they sent a bunch of our guys to Texas to help them out and now they're not here to fix things. They have been called back though, because this was such a freak thing that they didn't expect. The people across the street from us had half their tree come down on the corner of their house and right down the middle of their car. I think it's totaled. 
My uncle brought over his generator for us to use. I've got a chest freezer and two refrigerators that I was so afraid of losing the contents. He was a godsend! The only good thing is the weather has been  pleasant 65-68 degrees. 
JoeV lives down the street from me but all his lines are underground so I'm not sure if he has lost power or not. 

Barb


----------



## JoeV (Sep 16, 2008)

homecook said:


> I'm in Ohio also. Our power went out about 7 pm Sunday and it is still out. They're telling us it won't be back on until MAYBE Friday!  The problem is they sent a bunch of our guys to Texas to help them out and now they're not here to fix things. They have been called back though, because this was such a freak thing that they didn't expect. The people across the street from us had half their tree come down on the corner of their house and right down the middle of their car. I think it's totaled.
> My uncle brought over his generator for us to use. I've got a chest freezer and two refrigerators that I was so afraid of losing the contents. He was a godsend! The only good thing is the weather has been  pleasant 65-68 degrees.
> JoeV lives down the street from me but all his lines are underground so I'm not sure if he has lost power or not.
> 
> Barb



Our lights flickered a few times, but not enough to even disrupt the 275 digital clocks in this house (it just SEEMS like there's that many). I saw and heard the generator at your house when I drove by, so I knew you'd be fine. I have my 6250 Watt generator at one of your neighbor's house on loan. They have three small children, so I asked if they wanted to borrow it until the power comes back. They were thrilled to take my offer. Delivered it and got it running for them so their fridge, freezer and sump pump could be connected. They have not opened their chest freeer since the power went out, which was the smart thing to do. 

I have several customers w/o power in your development, and some of them actually moved into motels until the power comes back. It's weird listening to all the generators as I drive down Ohio St. Glad you're OK. If you need anything you know where I live.

I'm so busy this week I don't have any time to bake bread! That stinks. I'm supposed to be semi-retired...

Joe


----------



## homecook (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah!! We've finally got our power back!! Fortunately we never opened our chest freezer either, we also put a big blanket over it. The refrigerators in the house and garage were only opened minimally. The freezers not at all. I also put a cooler with ice in the garage for juices, milk, beer and pop so we wouldn't constantly be opening the frig. It's really hard to cook though by candle light. lol 
I just hope it stays on now.

Barb


----------



## pacanis (Sep 17, 2008)

My father stopped out today and said there were still 1000 customers in Erie without electric. We get our share of wind and ice storms up here, but I don't recall a huricane still being that strong by the time it gets this far north. Usually it just rains non-stop for a day.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 17, 2008)

Its amazing to me that this storm got up to the midwest so fast and was still so strong!! 
I mean, really, a hurricaine in Michigan? Ohio? 
Craziness! 
Nothing like that ever gets here.... they just stop our weather in time for a few days til they move out. 
Glad everyone is on the mend.


----------



## middie (Sep 18, 2008)

Still over 1,000 in the Cleveland area without power. Most should be restored by tomorrow, but in some cases not until Sunday. Some schools are still closed too.


----------



## Constance (Sep 18, 2008)

We got some big hits in southern Illinois before it ever got to you all back east.


----------

